# Trick or Treat For Halloween Song.



## halloween house

Back in the early 70's my mom used to play a song at Halloween that went Trick or Treat for Halloween if you don't give me something nice then over night your little white house turns green.. Does anyone remember this song or the name. I am trying to find it. Thanks


----------



## colmmoo

coblerx4 said:


> Back in the early 70's my mom used to play a song at Halloween that went Trick or Treat for Halloween if you don't give me something nice then over night your little white house turns green.. Does anyone remember this song or the name. I am trying to find it. Thanks



Is it this?

http://www.worldofhalloween.net/songs/trick-or-treat.html


----------



## halloween house

Thanks, but that is not the song. The one thing I can remember is the part "your little white house turns green".


----------



## Rich B

http://disneydreams.free.fr/films/mickeyclub/vo.htm

http://www.duckfilm.de/song/trick.htm



The name of the song is Trick or Treat....


----------



## halloween house

Rich I think this is the song. Do you know where I can get a download for the whole song? I had found this song earlier on a different forum but the download only had the first part of the song about 40 seconds. It did not have the part about little white house turns green. Thanks Rick


----------



## Rich B

I just googled a portion of the lyrics about the house turning green and only a few sites came up that referenced the song at all, one thought it was off an old peter pan 78.

You may try your luck on a P2P site but other than that i have no leads, sorry!


----------



## halloween house

Rich thanks for the help. I will see what I can find. Rick


----------



## vacuousmiss

*I know what it's from!*

I've been lurking for a little while, but I registered just to tell you!

The song is from an old (1952) Disney cartoon named "Trick or Treat." You notice the German version of the lyrics is on the page "Duckfilm.de." Well, it's DUCKfilm because the cartoon stars Donald Duck, introduces Witch Hazel, and also features Huey, Dewey, and Louie. Here is the Wikipedia article on the cartoon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trick_or_Treat

This also explains some of the lyrics -- "your little white house turns green," "if you want your gate to circulate" -- because the song was composed for the cartoon, where you can see these actions.

You may be familiar with the cartoon because it was included in the wonderful Disney Halloween specials "A Disney Halloween" and "Disney's Halloween Treat." "Disney's Halloween Treat" (hosted by a jack o'lantern) was released on VHS in 1984 but is extremely rare today (on eBay it goes for a ton!). "A Disney Halloween" (hosted by the Magic Mirror) is the version that most people grew up with, but it was never released at all. 

I don't have the audio for the song "Trick or Treat."

BUT....are you ready for the REALLY GOOD news??

Here's the cartoon it's from -- with the audio too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqSZOaS1NQU&search=donald duck

Just not the audio alone. Maybe someone else technological knows how to take care of that.


----------



## halloween house

Hey, thanks for taking the time to post all this great info on this song. The Magic Mirror version is the one I remember. Halloweiner was able to pm me a download for the song. Thanks again Rick


----------



## Halloweiner

I'm glad to see that YouTube video back up. It was down for a while. 

BTW - the Halloween Treat VHS can be found on Amazon for about $35.00, and it is also on YouTube in 3 or 4 sections.


----------



## freakengine

The Disney cartoon is available as an extra on the DVD release of The Black Cauldron.


----------



## Halloweiner

You can also see it on YouTube.com


----------



## vacuousmiss

The version on The Black Cauldron DVD -- has it been restored at all?

The YouTube one was converted right from a VHS that was recording a broadcast (of the Magic Mirror version -- it's not the jack o'lantern version officially released on VHS). So the quality is...not the best.

It's certainly watchable -- and it's great when you don't have anything else -- but I'm curious if the Black Cauldron extra has been restored or remastered or whatever magic they work on it. Do you know?


----------



## freakengine

I don't know that they gave the version on The Black Cauldron the royal treatment, but it certainly looks and sounds great. I pretty much bought the DVD for the short.


----------



## Halloweiner

Same here freakengine. It's the whole reason I bought the DVD. I had the Trick Or Treat LP for years, but had never seen the movie until a couple months ago. I got my copy on ebay, and it turned out to be one of those Bootleg Chinese versions. It sure is crystal clear though. I'd put it on YouTube, but I have no clue how to capture a DVD to my PC to be able to do so.


----------



## vacuousmiss

Getting movies on your PC shouldn't be that hard...I haven't tried myself, but I hear it's not so bad.

You can go to http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/DVD_Decrypter/1011845169/1 and download DVD Decrypter, and from then on if you follow the directions at http://www.wikihow.com/Rip-DVDs it doesn't look very confusing.

Just a thought!


----------



## alabamudclay

trick or treat is also on disney's house of villians, along with some other great old disney shorts. i remember the ghost hunting one being on there as well.

i've got an mp3 of the trick or treat record (different lyrics), and i also captured the song from the cartoon. i'll upload them both to filesend for everyone to grab:

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=9010140716a9a6bc9b4d1deb1cb1a4fc


----------

